
How to use Bitcoin’s low price to make huge profit? - manishkumar
https://medium.com/@coinbaseclaim/how-to-use-bitcoin-low-price-to-make-huge-profit-9bbe422207d2
======
Frogolocalypse
I love bitcoin but if you think I'd recommend buying it at this specific
instant? Hell no.

Between now and a couple of weeks even maybe a few months after aug1 there are
a lot of questions that very smart people don't know the answer to with regard
to the architecture and maintenance of the current blockchain. There is a very
real struggle going on right now with regard to who has support as to
potential changes to its architecture.

~~~
gus_massa
The title is misleading. He is not recommending to buy. He is only advising to
use a loophole in an sing in offer in coinbase to invest $101 to get $110.
It's not related to the prize at all. It's not a good article.

